# ThermoPro TP20 any good?



## huskykma

Looking for a new dual probe wireless meat thermometer. I was looking at the ThermoPro TP20 on Amazon and it appears to have great reviews. Does anyone on here have one and can you provide any feedback?


----------



## thermopro

Hello HuskyKMA,

I am Dillon from ThermoPro, and I can answer any questions you have about our TP20! For starters, it is our newest model with a simplified user interface, a backlight and preset meat cooking temperatures for easy cooks. The TP20 also comes with dual probes as you stated. These can read both meat or the ambient temperature of a grill, oven or smoker as it comes with a clip for easy attachment!

We are going to be offering any forum member a 20% discount code for our Amazon stores in the US and Canada.

US Store: http://amzn.to/2B30ZqN
US Coupon Code: IF5RBOKA
Canada Store: http://amzn.to/2zUSMXN
Canada Coupon Code: OSPI6YA6

If you have anymore questions, I would be happy to answer them!

Dillon

ThermoPro


----------



## torontos

​How do I get the 20% discount?  Thanks,


----------



## dlevy76

Hi Dillon how long are the cables on the probes?


----------



## thermopro

@dlevy76  The probe wire is 42 inches!

Thanks,

Dillon


----------



## huskykma

I got a TP20 for Christmas, haven't used it yet though.


----------



## tjb79

Id like that discount also!


----------



## wade

An interesting review of wireless thermometers


----------



## spayne

Dillon,

My ThermoPro TP20 only displays HHH on both the receiver and transmitter. I cannot find this addressed anywhere in the manual. What am I doing wrong or is there something wrong with the unit?


----------



## gr0uch0

spayne said:


> Dillon,
> 
> My ThermoPro TP20 only displays HHH on both the receiver and transmitter. I cannot find this addressed anywhere in the manual. What am I doing wrong or is there something wrong with the unit?


You may want to PM him on Monday:  it's Saturday, he works for TP, deserves a weekend just like the rest of us, and likely not on call.  I know someone got pi$$y with him in a previous thread because there was a question posed well after business hours one night and started in on him before 8AM the next day since he hadn't answered.  You may also want to pull the batteries, unplug the probe, leave everything apart for about 10 minutes, and begin anew.  Often will clear any issues you may have:  make sure that the probes are firmly and fully inserted, and everything is properly paired.  HHH is often the code for the heat being too high for the unit to read, so keep that in mind as well.


----------



## lunchboxfl

spayne said:


> Dillon,
> 
> My ThermoPro TP20 only displays HHH on both the receiver and transmitter. I cannot find this addressed anywhere in the manual. What am I doing wrong or is there something wrong with the unit?


Means the cable is not pressed all the way in. Push it till you feel the click.


----------



## gr0uch0

Lunchboxfl said:


> Means the cable is not pressed all the way in. Push it till you feel the click.


Oh wow....


----------



## wade

Lunchboxfl said:


> Means the cable is not pressed all the way in. Push it till you feel the click.


Yes "HHH" or "LLL" usually means a probe fault. The probe is either not plugged into the unit properly or, in older used probes, water has got into the joint between the probe and the wire.


----------



## hooked on smoke

Ordered a TP-20. Looking forward. I'm still a new guy here but will share a review. Thanks Dillon!


----------



## thermopro

@spayne,

As stated by some of the other members, most likely the probes are not in all the way! Push as hard as you can, should pop in nicely. I have sent you a follow up PM as well.

Thanks,

Dillon


----------



## lunchboxfl

So far mine has been working great. Although I have been debating if it runs a 3 to 4 degrees hot. Still training to verify.


----------



## johnmeyer

I had the "LLL" display in my Maverick and the instructions said that it will be displayed when the temperature is out of range. It turns out that the meat was straight out of the fridge and the center was still partially frozen. The temperature was below the minimum that the Maverick was able to display. I've also had the "HHH" display when the probe cable wasn't plugged in all the way. Because of the seal around the connector on the Maverick, this is easy to do.

The ThermoPro, based on the several recent posts I've read here in this forum, appears to share quite a few parts and design elements with the Maverick (I think the probes and basic measurement electronics may be identical), so I expect that this applies to it as well.


----------



## smoiu

ThermoPro said:


> Hello HuskyKMA,
> 
> I am Dillon from ThermoPro, and I can answer any questions you have about our TP20! For starters, it is our newest model with a simplified user interface, a backlight and preset meat cooking temperatures for easy cooks. The TP20 also comes with dual probes as you stated. These can read both meat or the ambient temperature of a grill, oven or smoker as it comes with a clip for easy attachment!
> 
> Thank you for the interest in our product, we would like to offer forum users a 20% discount from our website off any ThermoPro product!
> 
> 
> If you have anymore questions, I would be happy to answer them!
> 
> Dillon
> 
> ThermoPro



Hi Dillon, is this offer valid in the UK too? I was weighing up the 09 but this looks like an improvement. Is the cable covered by the warranty too or just the probes. I've had a number of cheaper probes die as the cable gets worn.


----------



## thermopro

smoiu said:


> Hi Dillon, is this offer valid in the UK too? I was weighing up the 09 but this looks like an improvement. Is the cable covered by the warranty too or just the probes. I've had a number of cheaper probes die as the cable gets worn.



Sorry for the late reply! I can see about arranging something for you in the UK, just drop me a PM if you don't mind! 

Cable and probe are covered.


----------



## smoiu

ThermoPro said:


> smoiu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dillon, is this offer valid in the UK too? I was weighing up the 09 but this looks like an improvement. Is the cable covered by the warranty too or just the probes. I've had a number of cheaper probes die as the cable gets worn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the late reply! I can see about arranging something for you in the UK, just drop me a PM if you don't mind!
> 
> Cable and probe are covered.
Click to expand...


Excellent news! 

I actually bought one already although thank you very much for the offer. As i saw you couldn't buy direct on the website i figured I'd make a choice between the tp20 or the maverick on Amazon and went with the tp20 because of the warranty.

I did an ice bath last night and there was a 3c difference between the two probes, though. One was absolutely spot on according to my thermapen but the other was 3c higher.

Likely to be a probe issue?


----------



## ab canuck

We just finished using the TP 20 for first time, used it for smoking sausages and for doing a couple fatties on the grill. Worked great and had very good range, Great product for the money.


----------



## jjones

ThermoPro said:


> Hello HuskyKMA,
> 
> I am Dillon from ThermoPro, and I can answer any questions you have about our TP20! For starters, it is our newest model with a simplified user interface, a backlight and preset meat cooking temperatures for easy cooks. The TP20 also comes with dual probes as you stated. These can read both meat or the ambient temperature of a grill, oven or smoker as it comes with a clip for easy attachment!
> 
> Thank you for the interest in our product, we would like to offer forum users a 20% discount from our website off any ThermoPro product!
> 
> If you have anymore questions, I would be happy to answer them!
> 
> Dillon
> 
> ThermoPro


Hey Dillon, I'm getting ready to purchase one of these and was wondering if that discount is still available? I'm going to buy it irregardless, but I figured a discount will give me a little extra beer money!


----------



## thermopro

jjones said:


> Hey Dillon, I'm getting ready to purchase one of these and was wondering if that discount is still available? I'm going to buy it irregardless, but I figured a discount will give me a little extra beer money!


Yes, we're offering this discount to forum members for life!


----------



## stokensmoke

Ok I want one too - where do we order from to get the discount?


----------



## gr0uch0

stokensmoke said:


> Ok I want one too - where do we order from to get the discount?


https://itronicsmall.com/


----------



## stokensmoke

Found it. How do you apply the discount?


----------



## gr0uch0

Nose around on the site to find it--I can't assist as I bought mine on Amazon some time back.  Dillon's likely enjoying his weekend like the rest of us, and you may not get his answer here until Monday--otherwise, the chat platform on their website is very prompt and likely able to help immediately.


----------



## ab canuck

I went to the website iTronicsmall.com placed my order. When you get to the payment part they ask if you have a discount type in SMOKINGMEATFORUM and that is the discount.


----------



## gr0uch0

stokensmoke said:


> Found it. How do you apply the discount?


Well??  Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## cnickc

I'm sold on the product but How can I obtain the 20% Discount?  By the way, what is the major difference between the TP08 and the TP20?


----------



## ab canuck

When you get to the payment part they ask if you have a discount type in SMOKINGMEATFORUM and that is the discount.


----------



## dr k

cnickc said:


> I'm sold on the product but How can I obtain the 20% Discount?  By the way, what is the major difference between the TP08 and the TP20?


Tp08 is a dedicated chsmber and meat probes with setting temp and alarms you want. The Tp20 has two universal probes for two meats two chamber or one in each plus you can select from the preprogramed meat your cooking and preprogrammed taste/doneness. 
-Kurt


----------



## m1sterh

Hey Dillon,

How can I get the discount? 

Thanks


----------



## m1sterh

Does anyone know what the difference is between the TP8 and the TP20?


----------



## johnmeyer

m1sterh said:


> Does anyone know what the difference is between the TP8 and the TP20?


Didn't that get answered a month ago in post #32?

My answer: TP12.

(sorry, couldn't resist ...)


----------



## jamesdandy

Also looking for a TP20 and the discount please.

Thank you!


----------



## jvanderr

Does anyone know how to re-pair the devices?  My temp unit fell and the battery came out. When I put it back in everything worked but it's not syncing with the receiver.


----------



## dr k

jvanderr said:


> Does anyone know how to re-pair the devices?  My temp unit fell and the battery came out. When I put it back in everything worked but it's not syncing with the receiver.


Did you take out both sets of batteries and reinstall/turn on the units in order per the manual?
-Kurt


----------



## jvanderr

I got it figured out.  You have to turn all devices on with probes plugged in and then hold the mode button for 2-3 seconds and it will start to re sync.


----------



## Ed Crain

Thanks Dillon just ordered the TP-20 and TP-03 20% helped


----------



## m1sterh

huskykma said:


> Looking for a new dual probe wireless meat thermometer. I was looking at the ThermoPro TP20 on Amazon and it appears to have great reviews. Does anyone on here have one and can you provide any feedback?


The Therma Pro TP20 works great. I love it. Really accurate. I've used it on roast beaf, turkey, chicken. I give it 5 stars.


----------



## mal

Came across this one anyone seen this? Looks very interesting...


----------



## wimpy69

After reading everyone's go around with the tp-20 I figured. New smoker, why not upgrade from my pair of dual temps (still kicking) to remote therm. Really impressed, 10+ cooks so far still running good on probe temp - proofed twice- and no problems with rf. Really came in handy when I was balancing diffuser plate and along with my river country as static ive been able to nail rack temps. I can also now periodically check my dual temp probes since I can't submerge them. For me it suits my needs, it seems pretty rugged ,not a bad price and like the warranty. Just my review----


----------



## thebig1

I just ordered the TP20 off of Amazon. I'm truly looking forward to working with it. I only wish that I'd have known about the 20% discount for members of the forum. Lol I literally just placed my order. 

Chad


----------



## wimpy69

You'll like it.


----------



## Ed Crain

Just used mine on two butts this weekend worked great


----------



## ggreen

Was having trouble with my TP 20 (installed new batteries in receiver and transmitter, tried to synchronize 3-4 times) nothing worked.  E-mailed the company.  Then I read what Gr0uch0 suggested (unplugging probes, yanking batteries and waiting).  Worked like a charm.  Thank you very much


----------



## HeavyHook

I was trying to smoke 2 wild turkey breast yesterday for Thanksgiving dinner. When I plugged the meat probe in for the Auber the display screen started flashing "END END". I unplugged the probe and cycle the power the "END END" message cleared. I purchased my 3D in July of last year and have made 6 or 7 smokes on it. This would have only been the 3d or 4th time I used the meat probe since it was new. When not in user it stayed enclosed in a heavy duty ziplock baggie inside the smoker. With shipping, a replacement would be about $50 (really). I found one on Amazon with the same style plug for $10 shipped. Not sure if its compatible with the Auber or not.
I am so pissed after spending over $1200 on my smoker setup from SmokingIT and the probe fails after 3 uses. Am I going to spend another $50 on a piece of Junk probe for the Auber on my 3D 'Hell NO" !! So I have been researching the portable wireless monitors. Seems to me the TP-20 would be a good choice and for the money and the reviews are extremely good. So not only am I going to purchase one for me and a hard case to protect it I am going to purchase 2 more as Christmas gifts for my parents and Sister & Brother-in-Law.
And I would like to especially thank Dillion for making the 20% coupon good for a lifetime for the Smokit forums members. If the TP20 is as good as everyone says what else could you ever ask of a company:)


----------



## CFC

I like the idea of the TP20, but I'm on my second one, and it has been a mixed experience.  When it works, I love it.  When it doesn't, I want to throw it into the street hoping it gets run over by a dump truck.  My original was reading vastly different temps in same size cuts of meat.  ThermoPro replaced the unit.  On Thanksgiving, with one probe in the breast and the other in the leg, it worked beautifully and accurately.  Two days later, with one probe in each similarly sized rib eyes, 5 minutes in, one probe read over 500 degrees (and eventually went to HHH) while the other read 58 degrees.  Same sized steaks, on same part of grill (indirect), with probes in same spot in the steaks.  As it's the same issue with a new unit, my automatic assumption was that I was doing something wrong.  But I am sure the probes are on the base unit securely as I push it in all the way and give them a twist to make sure there is good contact.  The probes go into the two cuts of same sized meat (cut to order by butcher) in the same spots, the wires go out the back part of the kettle (so they are not over flame), and one probe goes into HHH in a few minutes.  I'll swap the probes, and the same thing happens, but not always the same probe or same probe location.  It's really frustrating as I moved from the iGrill because the range wasn't long enough.


----------



## djorn2k

I am looking to buy a ThermoPro T20. Do they still have the discount code?


----------



## dr k

djorn2k said:


> I am looking to buy a ThermoPro T20. Do they still have the discount code?


The giveaway is over but the first post has the code in this thread.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/thermopro-meat-thermometer-giveaway.271772/


----------



## Jim McDonald

thermopro said:


> Hello HuskyKMA,
> 
> I am Dillon from ThermoPro, and I can answer any questions you have about our TP20! For starters, it is our newest model with a simplified user interface, a backlight and preset meat cooking temperatures for easy cooks. The TP20 also comes with dual probes as you stated. These can read both meat or the ambient temperature of a grill, oven or smoker as it comes with a clip for easy attachment!
> 
> We are going to be offering any forum member a 20% discount code for our Amazon stores in the US and Canada.
> 
> US Store: http://amzn.to/2B30ZqN
> US Coupon Code: IF5RBOKA
> Canada Store: http://amzn.to/2zUSMXN
> Canada Coupon Code: OSPI6YA6
> 
> If you have anymore questions, I would be happy to answer them!
> 
> Dillon
> 
> ThermoPro


Thanks Dillon, between your company's generous credit and my Amazon points, the Tempro 20 is on it's way !


----------



## SonnyE

mal said:


> Came across this one anyone seen this? Looks very interesting...




I think you should get 2 at that price.
And wow, a 2 day warranty.


----------



## Jim McDonald

Arrived yesterday, Sat. in the mail, First impression is quite favorable, easy-to-use. Best thing, I can use it from the comfort of my recliner...the mes probe and Taylor instruments wouldn't.


----------



## Steve H

I just ordered one. I was going  to use my Maverick HD32 along with my Fluke meter to do ambient temp. This will be easier.


----------



## bnew17

I have gone through 2 of the TP20’s in the last 4 months. Would highly recommend another brand. In fact i am sending mine back tomorrow. The first unit i had worked fine until i got the dreaded HHH reading continuously. I called itronics and they shipped me a new probe. It literally made it through half of my next cook. So i called again the following business day and they sent me another probe. I got it in the mail and same thing. Would not read correctly. At this point i was unsure of if the problem was the probes or the actual unit. I had a competition coming up the following weekend. I was torn on going back with the Thermapro or going back with Maverick. My previous thermometer was a Maverick that i used for 3-4 years. I decided to try the thermapro again because i really like the display ahowing both probes. The unit got to me in time for the comp but only lasted a few hrs. The display on the unit was messing up and i was continuously getting the HHH reading. When i wasnt getting this message i was getting a reading that was wayyyy off. Like more than double what i knew the temp was. Im not sure which brand i will try next. I have had good luck with Maverick but i am going to read over the forum for other brands too.


----------



## CFC

Same here bnew17.....I love how it's *supposed* to work.  But in actual practice, it's a poor product.  I too kept getting HHH reading.  After posting a disappointing review on Amazon where I bought it, Itrronics sent me a a new one and advised that I make sure the probes were securely inserted into the base unit.  Now I jam then in, give them a twist to make sure there is contact, and I get the same problem.  Last night, in 38 degree weather, the probe read 400 degrees and it was outside the grill not inserted into anything.  I kept swapping the probe from Probe 1 to Probe 2 sides, and managed to finally get it read something that looked accurate.  10 minutes in, the remote display went from 81 degrees straight to HHH.  I don't know if it's the probes or the base unit, but something is clearly wrong, and they don't seem able to address it.


----------



## jbfromtennessee

fixin  to post my most recent email with thermopro on  my tp20. it has been a complete disaster. i had a probe go bad after just one month of service, three cooks. it is not good..


----------



## noboundaries

The TP03a I bought a couple weeks ago fails the boil test by a margin significantly greater than the .9F they claim. It also takes well in excess of 25 seconds to give a stable reading. A $13 lesson to make me $13 smarter. Not worth the headache to return. It's on sale right now for $11.04 on Amazon for those interested. My experience seems to be an exception, not the rule.

Edit: I was contacted by the director of Customer Service. They replaced the TP-03A under warranty. The new one works beautifully.


----------



## CFC

I want to post a follow up to my previous comments.  After having a couple of e-mails to ITronics Customer Support, I hit them up on chat.  After exchanging a few messages, it was determined that the probes were bad (mine were from a 2017 replacement).  They were going to send me new probes, but said they did not have any in stock.  So they shipped me a complete new TP-17 thermometer with the new probes, and told me to use the probes in the box.  Using it now, and all seems good.  These probes are far more hefty and substantial than the original ones.  Fingers crossed/knock on wood/rub the rabbit's foot that the HHH problem is solved.

Shout out to the customer support folks at ITronics for getting this taken care of in an "above and beyond" way.


----------



## jbfromtennessee

you are obviously one of the lucky ones. my tp20 probe went out after the third time i used it. sent my third email with all the purchase info and my address over a week ago and no response..  two months now.


----------



## CFC

I've now used the the TP-17 probes with the TP-20 multiple times with no issues whatsoever.  In fact, my experience tells me that not only do these probes work without the fluctuations and HHH readings, they seem to be more temperature accurate.  It now seems that the original TP-20 probes were reading 5-10 degrees higher during non HHH situations.  Meats were more true to medium rare with the new TP-17 probes.  The TP-20 now performs beautifully and accurately - this is the solution you need to love your TP-20 again.


----------



## Archem

I purchased the ThermoPro TP-08 in June 2017 and didn't get around to trying it until last weekend. However, I had quite a few problems with the unit. I was primarily using it for pit temperature and could not get it to read anywhere close to the reading on my pit dial which i installed at grate level. I experimented with various placements inside the pit. at one point during the cook the TP-08 was reading 50 degrees higher than the dial!

I know there are a lot of variables and its possible the dial is faulty. But has anyone had similar experiences and is the TP-20 known to be more accurate than the 08?


----------



## CFC

Update:  My beefier TP17 probes are now suffering the same fate as the original probes.  Insert into base unit, turn on, temps immediately spike to over 300 degrees, and then "HHH".  I've been careful to clean the probes without immersing in water, I make sure the wires are free from kinks, basically I have been babying these probes.  There is a flaw in the design and/or manufacturing of these that renders what should be an excellent product useless.


----------



## bnew17

having continued problems with mine ...now they read half of what the temp should be.


----------



## Tim Siegrist

thermopro said:


> Hello HuskyKMA,
> 
> I am Dillon from ThermoPro, and I can answer any questions you have about our TP20! For starters, it is our newest model with a simplified user interface, a backlight and preset meat cooking temperatures for easy cooks. The TP20 also comes with dual probes as you stated. These can read both meat or the ambient temperature of a grill, oven or smoker as it comes with a clip for easy attachment!
> 
> We are going to be offering any forum member a 20% discount code for our Amazon stores in the US and Canada.
> 
> US Store: http://amzn.to/2B30ZqN
> US Coupon Code: IF5RBOKA
> Canada Store: http://amzn.to/2zUSMXN
> Canada Coupon Code: OSPI6YA6
> 
> If you have anymore questions, I would be happy to answer them!
> 
> Dillon
> 
> ThermoPro


Thanks for the coupon! Just ordered one from amazon Canada. Looking forward to using it when the snow melts a bit.


----------



## Faarg

Does the Amazon coupon still work?  I tried it today and it only works on certain thermometers.


----------



## Tim Siegrist

It worked for me a couple weeks ago on the TP20.


----------



## Faarg

Thanks.  It seems that it now only works on some of the thermometers.  I purchased several in the past in the code worked for all of them.  But not this time.


----------



## Nickel City

FYI I used the code on Amazon today for the TP20 and it worked. I was going to get them 08S due to the lower price. The code did NOT work for the 08S but did for the TP20 which made it just about $6 more so I went with it.


----------

